# Convince me to not try ExtenZe for shits



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2008)

yup


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2008)

Its ghey.....oh I forgot you door swings the other way.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2008)

..........


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm confused by the thread.  You mean you want to know the health risks, or you just want someone to say go ahead and do it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2008)

I was shopping supplements today with a friend and he challenged me to take ExtenZe.  I haven't ended up taking this little brouhaha but I'm thinking I will.  Tell me why that's a stupid decision.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2008)

Because 2" to 4" is still too short....


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I was shopping supplements today with a friend and he challenged me to take ExtenZe.  I haven't ended up taking this little brouhaha but I'm thinking I will.  Tell me why that's a stupid decision.



I wouldn't do it if you have a heart or thyroid condition.  A lot of people, myself included, are wary of anything recreational to put in their body as even prescription medications come with risks.  Most people here probably are so filled up with creatine and steroids that they wouldn't even notice though.  It probably won't hold any short term consequences, but I'm not doctor or know anything about the product.  I think a lot of people have experimented with these fad pills though or at least played with the idea, and in my experience they don't typically do anything that a placebo wouldn't.  And if they do, they're certainly not worth the price.  But otherwise why make a thread telling us to talk you out of it?  We really don't care what happens in your pants; that world is up to you and the poor, misguided 16 year old who won't know better when your willy starts to mutate into a 1inX10in checkered pole.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2008)

try it, see if it actually does anything.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't do it!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2008)

You know what I saw on TV last night?  They are selling penis pumps on TV now honest to god they had the infomercial on the Comedy Central around 11:30 I couldn't believe it, it was just funny cause I saw Austin Powers the other day and they blurred out the penis pump during that part of the movie yet here they were showing the pump and telling everybody what it was for, you know "Enhance your love life, feel bigger and make that special someone happy..."


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 9, 2008)

maniclion said:


> You know what I saw on TV last night?  They are selling penis pumps on TV now honest to god they had the infomercial on the Comedy Central around 11:30 I couldn't believe it, it was just funny cause I saw Austin Powers the other day and they blurred out the penis pump during that part of the movie yet here they were showing the pump and telling everybody what it was for, you know "Enhance your love life, feel bigger and make that special someone happy..."



did it work for you?


----------



## cody832 (Jun 9, 2008)

doesnt ron jeremy promote extenze


----------



## KentDog (Jun 9, 2008)

Why not spend the money on something that works instead, like a snowcone maker? With temperatures rising, it's sure to get a good amount of use. You won't regret your decision for weeks.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> did it work for you?


I'm in Hawaii, I'll aim my dick toward your area, tell me when it gets there!


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 9, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I'm in Hawaii, I'll aim my dick toward your area, tell me when it gets there!



nice. i think tall call just feinted


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2008)

Am I the only one that wants him to do it?  Hes going to be a guinea pig for us, so why not.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2008)

maniclion said:


> You know what I saw on TV last night?  They are selling penis pumps on TV now honest to god they had the infomercial on the Comedy Central around 11:30 I couldn't believe it, it was just funny cause I saw Austin Powers the other day and they blurred out the penis pump during that part of the movie yet here they were showing the pump and telling everybody what it was for, you know "Enhance your love life, feel bigger and make that special someone happy..."



i really had no opinion about penis pumps till i saw a pumped vagina online. it looked _hideous_ and so now i think penis pumps are damaging. johnnny is the only person i know that ever used one and his penis looked bad, as poor unsuspecting forum members can attest. seems like if you aren't careful they could do permanent damage.

what the hell is ExtenZe? not a penis pump i take it but my mind went that way too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2008)

Extenze Penis Enlargement Pills Report


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Extenze Penis Enlargement Pills Report



Pornstars have some device they use to make their dix huge,
but I think it is only temporary


----------



## Rubes (Jun 9, 2008)

take it i want to know if it works


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2008)

I want to see a spreadsheet of your progress / timeline / intake

Make sure you follow the instructions on the product
I'll bet it does nothing


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I want to see a spreadsheet of your progress / timeline / intake




don't say pictures. we went through that with a former member's member.  although they'd be effective...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> don't say pictures. we went through that with a former member's member.  although they'd be effective...



OK...  then sox will report only to you with the photographical evidence -


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> OK...  then sox will report only to you with the photographical evidence -



there's only one penis i want to see.


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> there's only one penis i want to see.


 
Look, I told you LW, my feelings towards you are purely platonic, despite you looking hot in your Avi.  Although, if its no strings attached..........


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

P-boost hahaha


I'm sure a lot of the guys would love for you to do it on here. But they would want to see before and after pictures.


----------



## LAM (Oct 12, 2011)

The Monkey Man said:


> Pornstars have some device they use to make their dix huge,



many porn starts are in the 4'11-5'3 range...even a tiny cock looks big in comparisson


----------



## robbiek426 (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL this is funny.

Little wing I am not showing you my pecker. Its not even impressive.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2011)

good bump


----------



## thompsonn (Oct 14, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2011)

did you ever try it? i know a guy that used a hairband for a cockring. no i never saw him do this but he said after doing it for years his erections aren't as hard without it. i'm not sure but maybe stuff that causes temporary increased um turgidity could cause damage. use what you have effectively and enjoy it. size queens are just cow-cunted anyway.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2011)

I can get women off with one finger, I don't understand guys thinking they need a bigger dick when all they really need is good old fashioned practice....


----------

